

The Voynich Manuscript Decoded? - edw519
http://www.edithsherwood.com/voynich_decoded/index.php

======
4chan4ever
Italian dictionary... $20.

Magnifying glass... $15.

Internet connection... $40.

Using the Internet Anagram Server to help decode an ancient esoteric
manuscript?

Priceless.

